# Slate pleco caves



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Over the weekend I started making slate pleco caves for the rest of my tanks as some of my males are starting to fight over the couple of caves I do have.

I was wondering if there was any interest from other members if I made a bunch more. The one in the picture is 1.5"w x 1"h 6"deep. I would probably charge $6 to cover the cost of tile and saw blades. I could also do bigger sizes for a little more, depending on how much bigger.

Also debating on selling some at the bca auction

Looking for feedback
Thanks, Rob


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'd be interested. i would even come and help you build some...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Great idea for the auction! I think they would go over well.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

should work out well, can even make multiplexes or ones with sides that are horizontally stacked pieces (for more of course)


----------

